# في العالم هندسة الطيران …واقع و تحديات



## 3adel (7 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إن هندسة الطيران بجميع إختصاصاتها حاليا تعتبر حاليا مجالا من أرقى فروع الهندسة في البلدان المتقدمة , لكن فعالية أي مهندس مهما كان اختصاصه لا تتوقف على التحصيل النظري فحسب , إن كفاءته تكمن أساسا في الجانب التطبيقي سواءا بالمشاركة في أبحاث التصميم عند الطلب أو إيجاد حلول لمشاكل معينة عند الإستغلال exploitation , فالشركات المصنعة للطائرات بدون استثناء تعتمد على الآداء العملي للمهندس كمعيار قبوله أو رفضه , كما أن مراكز الأبحاث المتقدمة تركز أساسا على قدرة الفكرة التي يقترحها المهندس للتطبيق في الواقع : و كما يعلم المختصون فمبادئ علوم الطيران الأساسية معروفة و تدرس في جميع معاهد الطيران أما مجال الأبحاث الموجهة للتصنيع فهي تتركز أساسا في إقتراح نموذج حل مفترض لظاهرة phenomene أو تفاعل interaction يكون التعبير عنها رياضيا بسلسلة من المعادلات المتعددة المتغيرات, تفاضلية, لا خطية عموما مما لا يسمح بحلها مباشرة بل يتم اللجوء إلى تقنيات التحليل العددي و إذخال شبه علاقاتcoorelations-formules empiriques ثبتت صحتها تجريبيا و ساهم التطور الخارق لعالم البرمجيات في تسهيل هذا الأمر بدرجة كبيرة.
ففي فرنسا مثلا, فإن مركز ONERA و موقعه على الأنترنت www.onera.fr يساهم بدرجة كبيرة في صناعة الطيران الفرنسية و الأوروبية, فأبحاثه في مجال aerodynamique تعتبر رائدة عالميا في تحسين شبه العلاقات التجريبية و المعدة أساسا للتقليل من احتكاك الهواء بجسم الطائرة و خصوصا الأجنحة ailes-wings مما يسمح لمهندسي التصميم بتحسين نماذج الأجنحة و حتى المروحيات helices-propellers و ريشات المحركات في الضاغط compresseur و العنفة turbine 
أما المدرسة الروسية-الأوكرانية ( و هي وريث المدرسة السوفياتية سابقا) فهي تمتاز ببراعة مهندسي الطيران ( و معظمهم خريجي جامعة الطيران الوطنية خاركوف ), و هم يعرفون في الأوساط المختصة ب"الشجعان" لأنهم يفاجئون العالم دائما بنماذج في غاية التعقيد و الآداء الجيد , و حسب رأي زميل أوكراني فإن سر براعتهم تكمن أساسا في التكوين الرياضي الصلب الذي يتلقونه في جميع مراحل التعليم , مما يسمح للباحث عندهم بسهولة وضع النموذج الرياضي الملائم و حله ( و هذا رغم أن الكمبيوتر لم يكن متوفرا سابقا) , أما أنا فأعتقد – دون إنكار تفوقهم النوعي- أن الفضل يعود إلى العلماء الألمان – شيوعيو العقيدة أو أسرهم ستالين- بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية ( و الألمان تقليديا ساهم علمائهم كثيرا في تطور الرياضيات المتقدمة : غوص, ريمان...) و انعكست هذه الخاصية الألمانية خصوصا في تطور الهندسة الميكانيكية و هذا مستمر حتى الآن, كما نفسر بهذا الرأي أيضا أن صناعة الطيران السوفياتية ازدهرت بشكل ملحوظ بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية بل و تعداه الى الأقمار الصناعية و المراكب الفضائية.
و بعد استعراض كل من النماذج الأوروبية و السوفياتية سابقا, نتحدث الآن عن النموذج الأمريكي, فيمتاز الأمريكان بعراقة صناعة الطيران عندهم و تعدد شركات التصنيع , و أهم ما يلفت الإنتباه حاليا لصناعة الطيران الأمريكية هي التركيز على التجهيز و ليس التصميم – خلافا للروس- خصوصا بالأجهزة الإلكترونية المعقدة التي تتحكم بالطائرة تماما ( و لها حضور واسع في المجال العسكري و سعر الطائرة مرتبط أساسا بالأجهزة على متنها) أما في مجال الأبحاث فمركز نازا NASA هو أشهر مركز أبحاث في العالم و خلافا للروس و الأوروبيين يعتمد مركز نازا خلال طرح مشروع بحث في مجال الطيران أو الفضاء على مجموعة اختصاصيين في مجالات شتى و حتى من جنسيات مختلفة يعملون بصفة دائمة أو بعقود في فريق بحث واحد , أي أن نازا تعتمد على المركزية و لهذا النمط أهميته البالغة في التنسيق المباشر خلال البحث و لعل الميزانية المالية المخصصة ل نازا تساعد في اختيار هذا التوجه.
و رغم التنافس الأوروبي-الأمريكي في مجال الصناعة و البحث الخاصة بالطيران ( كالصراع بين airbus وboeing و كذلك في الجانب العسكري) فهم في الواقع يشكلون مدرسة واحدة يمكن تسميتها بالمدرسة الغربية , إذن توجد حاليا مدرستان في عالم الطيران لكل منهما نموذجه في البحث و رؤيته في التصنيع و عموما :
*المدرسة الشرقية ( الروسية-الأوكرانية): في الأبحاث يمتازون بالعمق في الطرح كما يميلون كثيرا إلى اقتراح نماذج حلول معقدة لكنها ذات فعالية لذلك تكون نتائج أبحاثهم نماذج مفاجئة و مبهرة كما أنهم يتصفون بالإنغلاق و شح المعلومات أما في التصنيع فيركزون على التصميم و ذلك على حساب التجهيز خصوصا في الجانب الإلكتروني كما يمتاز الإنتاج الشرقي بالصمود لإعتمادهم عامل أمان عال في تصنيع مختلف أجزاء الطائرة.
*المدرسة الغربية (الأوروبية-الأمريكية): تمتاز الأبحاث الغربية باعتمادها كثرة التجارب العملية حتى الخروج بالنموذج الملائم ( نظرا للميزانيات المعتبرة المخصصة للأبحاث عندهم) مع اعتماد بساطة النموذج قدر الإمكان, و الباحثون الغربيون على درجة أقل كثيرا من الروس في الإنغلاق لكون الباحثين أصلا من جنسيات مختلفة و نسبة غير قليلة منهم من دول العالم الثالث, اما في التصنيع فيتم التركيز حاليا على التجهيز حيث توجد أجهزة الكترونية كثيرة تضمن التحكم الكلي و تسيير نظم الطائرة بكفاءة عالية , و في موضوع التصميم توجد ابحاث حاليا في امريكا تعتبر ثورة عل نموذج الطائرة : اسطوانة و جناحان و الهدف اساسا من هذه الأبحاث هو تطوير النقل الجوي بزيادة عدد الركاب دون توسيع حجم الطائرة, اما الإنتاج الغربي عموما عند استغلاله فتكون كفاءته متناغمة مع الصيانة المطلوبة.
إذن يظهر لنا الواقع الحالي لهندسة الطيران في العالم, فزيادة على كونها تطورا تقنيا متميزا في تاريخ الإنسان, تعتبر أبحاثها أيضا ميدانا لأكفء العقول في العالم كما تعد صناعة الطيران من أعمدة الإقتصاد العالمي و لا تكتفي حاليا أقوى الدول بامتلاكها للتكنولوجيا النووية بل تسعى أيضا لإحتكار تقنيات هندسة الطيران و تطبيقاتها المتعددة.
تحياتي


----------



## م المصري (7 مايو 2008)

استمتعت بمقالك اخي الكريم ..... أشكرك


----------

